# Older Toro with awful engine noise



## Turbomonkey (Jul 15, 2008)

I picked up an older (1991-92 I think) Toro rear engine rider from my father. He's had it for a number of years but not since new, and I suspect he wasn't great with the maintenance. 

Long story short, when I try to start it, it sounds like there is something loose and plastic rattling around in the motor. It doesn't start at all but does crank. I'm guessing he probably didn't bother to change the oil much, and probably ran it dry at some point because the oil in it is pretty much brand new.

I'm guessing if I want to keep it, I'll need to swap motors on it but I cannot find this model number available anymore (Its a Toro 8-32 mower with a B & S 56185 motor). So my questions are

1. Does it sound like time for a new motor?
2. Where can I find a replacement motor for this mower?
3. How difficult is an engine swap on a ride on mower?

Finally a bit more info - my skill set is somewhat basic in that I can do some automotive work like swapping brakes, suspensions etc. And I have basic home mechanic tools as well. I'm eager, but have never worked on a lawn tractor.

Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Mike


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Look on the blower housing of the engine. There should be a model type and code number stamped into the housing, usually above the spark plug, with the numbers off of the engines we can find replacement engines that will fit your mower.


----------



## light mechanic (Jul 18, 2008)

Mike, I once sold the Toro Line of poduct, that is one of the best rear eninge rider that was ever built, what you have there is a 8 or 11 B&S, that noise you hear is the counter balance in the eninge that are going out, you can remove the engine and remove the balances and it will run, but a little rough, or replace it with another engine, I have replaced them with ever kind of engine and horse power they will fit, new to this Forum I will do my best to keep up with this one, seems to be very nice one, good luck, will help you along about putting that spring on that operates the clutch, Light Mechanic


----------



## Turbomonkey (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks both for the input - I'm going to try to take the motor off this weekend. 

I looked for the information stamped on the motor, but wasn't able to find it anywhere. I'm hoping to pull the motor off and then be able to measure the shaft diameter and length to help with finding a suitable replacement motor. I'm also hoping this well help me to better see anything stamped on the housing as suggested - thinking maybe its just on someplace I can't see right now.

I'll take you up on that offer of help once I start to dig into it too. Thanks again.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The numbers that are stamped into the housing are usually painted over the same color as the engine, so they can be hard to see. If you can find the numbers off of the engine, I can possibly get you a model number for your rider.


----------

